# Need Some Advice Folks: Ref: Baked On Brake Dust



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Hi Folks

Dad got an 09 mondeo there off Ford Direct a few weeks ago

I have clayed it and got it looking as good as new, well apart from the wheels, being very awkward they are a nightmare to remove this stuff

Any ideas of what I can try?

Tar remover wont even touch it, neither will clay, its just very fiddly

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a strong wheel cleaner like wonder wheels should shift it


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

That should be a job for clay. Maybe try a more aggresive clay, acid won't do much for that as it looks like pitting to me.

If normal wheel cleaner doesn't do it, then you try a touch of acid based wheel cleaner, then for the black stubborn bits pictured you would use clay. Will probably take 20 minutes to half an hour to do each wheel.

What clay have you tried?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Have tried the megs clay kit

Also concept tar and glue remover, had some joy but after half and hour in one place it didnt look that much improved


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tar remover won't do nothing for that bud, only clay could shift it. Try a more aggresive one, like BH regular or DoDo's purple bar. It'll take time but will work. The megs is aimed at the regular user so is softer than others.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Brick acid for cleaning cement off masonry will shift it.

Water it down to 50% though and wear googles and gloves. Agitate with an old toothbrush.

Dont let it dry on, rinse thoroughly, dry and then apply a wheel sealant.

Most builders merchants, DIY shops sell it, quite cheap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

If that doesn't work, sand blasting will!


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

As mentioned earlier: Clay will do the job!
Try to keep the agresive fluids away as long as possible!
When they are clean, use a wheel wax to protect them, water with regular car shampoo will do the job.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd start with clay, if that hasn't worked, id try some SRP (its amazing what it wil shift) and then if that doesn't work try wonder wheels.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

An agressive clay should assist in the removal of it but don't discount a strong wheel cleaner


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like a mixture of tar and brake dust to me ,Claying should bring that off,you can also get a electric brush (bit like a toothbrush) from halfords which works a treat in the awkward corners,just apply your alloy wheel cleaner and use the brush to aggitate it


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

RETRO_AL said:


> Looks like a mixture of tar and brake dust to me ,Claying should bring that off,you can also get a electric brush (bit like a toothbrush) from halfords which works a treat in the awkward corners,just apply your alloy wheel cleaner and use the brush to aggitate it


I wondered how they would work out, I keep picking the pack up in halfords when I' down there and wonder what they could be used for. Do they come with different heads?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I've had that on wheels before, and come's off with wonder wheels or meg's wheel brightener and a bit of agitation no probs. The wheel brightener seems to work best for me.


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep the old baked on brake dust.

Sounds mad but try rubbing it using your nail of your index finger or thumb, you will be suprised how well it works.
You could also try rubbing it with the top off a bic pen.

Wheel brightener is great stuff but will need quite a few applications. 

Get some wax on them when your done, will be easier to clean in future :thumb:

Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would use wonder wheels or even better would mellow yellow neat. It'll be gone before you know it!


----------



## dtd00 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Dad got an 09 mondeo there off Ford Direct a few weeks ago
> 
> ...


I had that problem on my mundaneo and I got it off with a combination of neat bilberry followed by autosmart tardis which I painted on and then used a toothbrush to scrub clean. It took a while but came up brilliantly.

The mundaneo has nightmarish wheels to clean because of the shape and disk guard which prevents access to the inside of the wheel.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Looks like a job for wonder wheels.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Iron Cut will shift that, its expensive. And it stinks like hell, but it does exactly what it says on the 'tin'.

Tim


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd recommend P21S - the red stuffs a gel and works fantasticly well on. I cleaned my wheels after neglecting them since last year, didnt have the time due to house move etc.
I picked up a couple of bottles of astonish wheel cleaner for £1 each and it was pants, might as well have used tap water. I reverted to P21S gel and 10 minutes later the wheels were sparkling, just spray it on, agiate with a soft brush, leave a few minutes, more agitation and rinse of. Can't fault it really and now I've squeezed out the dregs from the bottle I've just ordered a 1L refill.

http://www.performancemotorcare.com...gel&fl=34816&gclid=CP_g7aWbiJMCFQUOuwodex4cjg


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

tim said:


> Iron Cut will shift that, its expensive. And it stinks like hell, but it does exactly what it says on the 'tin'.
> 
> Tim


Agreed. I have just tried some IC for the first time this morning on my wheels and its absolutely fantastic. It does bloody stink though!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i woud say wonder wheels but even they have its limitations. 

The iron cut seems to be the latest thing at the mo. Expensive but if it works then why not


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Try Sonax Full Effect Wheel cleaner on those...


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Someone (can't remember who) was doing 50ml samples of Iron Cut recently, looking at that, that's all you'd probably need.


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently did a "wheel job" on a 56 Mondeo, the wheels were black and miles worse than yours with brake dust baked on thick as it hadnt been washed for around 6 months. 

The only thing that shifted it was autosol (yes the metal polish) applied with a cloth. It was a last ditch attempt product that the owner agreed to try and it worked a treat. No scratches left afterward, no laquer peel or danmage whatsoever to the wheel. Just a super clean factory original look achieved in seconds. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Iron Cut might help - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171922


----------

